# Laptop won't recognize headphones?



## breebreebran31 (Jul 5, 2011)

I have a Toshiba Satellite L355D-S7829 laptop.
It comes with Windows 7 but I I did a clean install of Windows 8.
And now my headphones aren't being recognized.
I downloaded the audio drivers from Toshiba's website.
Satellite L355D-S7829 Support | Toshiba
But when I open the realtek interface and I plug my headphones in, it recognizes my headphones as a microphone.
On my other computer when I plug my head phones into a jack it will let me choose what it is. I can specify that they're plugged into a headphones or a microphone jack.
But on this version it won't let me do that. It just automatically says its a microphone.
I went to control panel>Sound
and it only lists my speakers. I clicked to show disabled devices. Still no head phones. I plugged my head phones into both the microphone jack and the headphone jack.
The first screenshot is of my headphones not listed in my sound panel.
The second screenshot is a before and after. The before shows that just my speakers and internal laptop mic are plugged in. The after shows that when I plug my headphones in it says there's my speakers, internal mic and then another mic plugged into the front jacks.


----------



## efx8 (Apr 2, 2011)

Sounds like a driver issue to me.. What happens if you only plug the audio jack in?

Have you updated windows?


----------



## breebreebran31 (Jul 5, 2011)

efx8 said:


> Sounds like a driver issue to me.. What happens if you only plug the audio jack in?
> 
> Have you updated windows?


I uninstalled and reinstalled the drivers. Still nothing. 
The audio jack is being recognized as a microphone jack for some reason. I plugged in three sets of headphones and they're all seen as microphones.


----------

